
Ricing, Vim, i3, and Efficiency - mnmlsm
https://leotindall.com/post/ricing-vim-i3-and-efficiency/
======
eesmith
"Ricing" as used here comes from a pejorative which fundamentally comes from
using "rice" as a race-based slur for people buying a (cheap) Japanese vehicle
like a Honda Civic and then modifying it for looks rather than power or
efficiency.

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice_burner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice_burner)
and the many comments on the term in the Talk page.

